# S7-Prozessdaten erfassen und archivieren



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juli 2007)

Guten Tag,

für die fortlaufende *Aufzeichnung* von prozessrelevanten *SPS-
Daten* gibt es mehrere *gute Gründe*. Sie können beispielsweise 
eine konstante Produktqualität dokumentieren oder die Einhaltung 
bestimmter Sicherheitsparameter belegen. Oder Sie protokollieren 
die Laufzeiten einzelner Komponenten. So können Sie die Instand-
haltung genau planen und das Risiko eines ungeplanten Anlagen-
stillstands minimieren.

Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten haben wir *ACCON-S7-EasyLog* zur 
flexiblen Erfassung von Prozessdaten aus S7-Steuerungen entwickelt. 
In Verbindung mit dem Ethernet-Adapter *ACCON-NetLink-PRO* ist der 
Erfassung der S7-Daten netzwerkweit möglich. Ihre Investition für die
Datenlogger-Software und den Adapter für die SPS-Kommunikationen 
macht sich erfahrungsgemäß auch bei kleinen Anlagen schnell bezahlt.





Informieren Sie sich gleich jetzt über die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten 
von ACCON-S7-EasyLog. Und bestellen Sie noch heute Ihre neue Lösung 
zum flexiblen *Protokollieren* von S7-Daten schnell und bequem online.

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch unseren aktuellen *Katalog 02 2007* mit
aktueller Automatisierungstechnik-CD per Post. Senden Sie uns dazu 
bitte eine *E-Mail* oder füllen Sie das *Onlineformular* aus. 
Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## TobiasM (24 Juli 2007)

Läuft die Software denn unter dem Simaticmanager?

Tobi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Juli 2007)

TobiasM schrieb:


> Läuft die Software denn unter dem Simaticmanager?
> Tobi



Hallo, 

ACCON-S7-EasyLog läuft unabhängig vom Simatic-Manager. 

Die Software unterstützt das serielle S7-Protokoll (PC-Adapter, 
ACCON-MPI-Adapter), PROFIFUS (z. B. über die Netlink-Geräte)
sowie die Kommunikation über die Ethernet-CPs 343-1/443-1.

Haben Sie jedoch einen Programmier-PC mit Simatic-Manager
und Siemens-CP (5511, 5512, 5611, ...), dann können Sie diese
SPS-Anbindung direkt nutzen, d. h. Sie benötigen dann *keine* 
zusätzliche Kommunikationshardware für ACCON-S7-EasyLog.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## thomass5 (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wo liegen denn die Grenzen der Software?Wieviele E/A kann ich gleichzeitig mitloggen und mit welcher Abtastrate(Speicher spielt keine Rolle).
Thomas


----------



## IBFS (30 Juli 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo liegen denn die Grenzen der Software?Wieviele E/A kann ich gleichzeitig mitloggen und mit welcher Abtastrate(Speicher spielt keine Rolle).
> Thomas


 
hätte ich auch gern gewusst

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Juli 2007)

Hallo

@thomass5, @IBFS

sorry für die späte Antwort.



> wo liegen denn die Grenzen der Software?Wieviele E/A kann ich gleichzeitig mitloggen ...



Sie können 32 Datenpunkte aufzeichnen. Ein Datenpunkt kann 
bei E/As maximal 1 Wort groß sein, also maximal 32 Worte.



> ... und mit welcher Abtastrate(Speicher spielt keine Rolle).



Das  hängt von der Art der SPS-Anbindung ab. Wenn Sie 
über eine CP 443-1 von einer S7-416 ein paar Bytes lesen,
sind Abtastzeiten von 20 ms (also 50 pro Sekunde) machbar.

Mit einem seriellen Adapter und einer hohen Datenmenge 
kann man auch im Bereich einer Sekunde oder darüber 
liegen.

Sie können das aber einfach testen, in dem Sie eine 
sehr kleine Zeit eingeben und dann schauen, in welchen 
Abständen die Werte tatsächlich gespeichert werden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## thomass5 (31 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die Auskunft.
Was nimmt man, wenn man den  gesammten E/A Bereich welcher über Profibus kommt an einer 416-2DP mitloggen möchte? Es sind ca 10 Unterstationen mit ca je 64Worten E + 64Worten A angebunden. Dazu noch diverser Kleinkram wie einige ET200 + 1 PILZ PSS.
Thomas


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (1 August 2007)

*Hallo,*

es stellt sich die Frage ob Sie wirklich alle Daten des E/A-Bereichs mitloggen wollen. Aber das überlasse ich Ihnen. Ich kann nur sagen was sie mit EasyLog aufzeichnen können:

Mögliche Adressbereiche:  Eingänge, Ausgänge, Merker, Timer, Zähler, Daten

Sie können 32 Datenpunkte in der Variablenkonfiguration angeben. Alle Datenpunkte können auch als ARRAY definiert sein. 
z.B. DB100.DBB0[1..5000]
So können Sie sehr viel mehr Daten als nur 32Wörter mitloggen.

Je mehr Daten aus der Steuerung angefordert werden um so länger braucht die Steuerung um diese Daten zur Verfügung zu stellen. In der Statusleiste von Easylog wird der aktuell gelesene Zeitstempel dargestellt. Darüber lässt sich erkennen wie schnell die Daten tatsächlich aktualisiert werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.
mfg H.Renschler


----------

